# Jack O Lanterns



## Jack_O_Lantern (Oct 15, 2009)

In preparation for a Halloween party that I'm throwing this coming Saturday, I carved a number of large jack o lanterns last night. They will be lit, on my front porch, for as long as they'll last.

My question (and I hope that this is an appropriate forum) is this: What, if anything, can I do to preserve these jack o lanterns for as long as possible? Obviously, it would be ideal if I could somehow make them hold up until Halloween, but as that is now nine days away, it seems unlikely. So, what can I do? Does anyone have any recommendations for any sort of preservative or the like? 

Any helpful tips/suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think there's a thread on this somewhere already, but here is a link to a science project article about different treatments:

http://www.myscienceproject.org/pumpkin.html


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...i=g1&oq=preserving+jack+o&fp=c807e9ccc08a197a

There are many sources here...hope they help.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Very interesting experiment with some useful information. I have always heard to use Vaseline, but I always end up just leaving them alone. One thing that works is keeping them cool. That seems like the thing I have the most luck with.


----------



## Jack_O_Lantern (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the timely responses. Every answer was helpful. Just so we're clear though, I wasn't too lazy or absent-minded to do a simple Google search. I just assumed (correctly, I think) that the combined experience of the forum's members may prove to be even more useful than what I could discover through various online searches. That said, I appreciate the help. Any additional suggestions are welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

end of october is usually a pretty cool temperature wise here in mn so that helps, but I do put vasaline around all of my cut edges of my pumpkins and they usually last a week and a half. If hard frost in in forcast for night, I pull them in garage.


----------



## Chaa44 (Sep 23, 2009)

i still havent done mine yet


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The guy at extremepumpkins.com did an experiment involving 14 different methods on 14 pumpkins of approximately the same size, carved exactly the same. You can see part of it here: http://www.extremepumpkins.com/pumpkin-preservation-methods.html
His verdict was that Clorox Clean-Up Cleaner with Bleach was the best method. I don't know how long it preserved the pumpkin...maybe future installments will say...


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You obviously haven't listened to Hauntcast 11 with my interview with Tom Nardone. Tylex is your answer.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dangit! I did listen to that. He needs to update his website.


----------

